# Pics! My dad's bird & homemade camo...



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are pics of my dad's bird. I was thinking this was a hen. Even dug through the feathers looking for a bump in the absence of a beard - nothing. My brother is thinking its a jake. Your thoughts?! What do you think about that camo! Nice, eh?! Hey, at one point we had 4 deer within 30 feet of us and they never once gave us a look. Just goes to show you good ol' fashion engineering sometimes goes just as far as the high-tech stuff!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice bird, interesting camo, he just use some thread or what?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great to see old school hunting .Seems that its still working but we all forgot ,Mich


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

He took an old coffee bean bag (canvas) and some wax-thread. The leaves are craft-shop fall garland - LOL! He is going to resew the deal with some thin twine since the wax-thread wouldn't hold the knots like he wanted. Old school - yup. Glad I listened (at least about hunting and fishing) growin' up.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I like it....and that looks like a hen to me.


----------

